# معلومات عامة



## sosana (6 فبراير 2008)

النقود ليست مصنوعة من الورق .. وإنما من القطن 

مارلين مونرو كان لها في إحدى قدميها ستة أصابع 

40% من أرباح ماكدونالدز هي من وجبة هابي ميل 

الكرسي الكهربائي اخترعه طبيب أسنان 

الكاتشب كان يُستخدم في القرن الثامن عشر كدواء 

الذين يتحدثون الإنجليزية في الصين أكثر من سكان الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 

حجم عينيك الآن هو نفس حجمها عند ولادتك ، فالعيون لا تنمو بعكس الأنف والأذن 

مضغ اللبان أثناء تقطيع البصل يمنع الدموع 

الشيكولاته تقتل الكلاب 

عدد الدجاج في العالم أكثر من عدد البشر 

الفيل هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع القفز 

القطة لها 32 عضلة في كل أذن 

من المستحيل قتل نفسك بواسطة حبس النَفَس


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عامة*

معلومات جميله

شكراااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## أرزنا (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عامة*

سلام المسيح

شكرا لك وربنا يباركك


----------



## sosana (10 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا كاندي و يا ارزنا على ردكم الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ناريمان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*معلومات جميلة ومفيدة 

ميرسي ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sosana (10 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا ناريمان على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ana-semon (11 أغسطس 2008)

معلومات جميلة اوى يا سوسنة مكنتش اعرف ولا واحدة منهم قبل كده


----------



## sosana (11 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا توتا يا عسل على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا جميل


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عامة*

شكرا ليكى اختى الغالية على المعلومات

بس حقيقية ولا اية ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرررسى على المعلومات ​**ينقل للقسم الثقافى والعلمى​*


----------



## sosana (12 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا احلى ديانة على ردك الجميل و ميرسي ليكي يا دونا 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عامة*



> الذين يتحدثون الإنجليزية في الصين أكثر من سكان الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
> هى معلومة عجيبة جدا بس ممكن تكون صحيحة لان سكان امريكا 200 مليون (وطبعا فيهم اجانب غير متحدثين اللغة الانجليزية ) =15% من سكان الصين اكثر من 1300 مليون
> يعنى مش غريب اما % 15 من سكان الصين يتحدثون الانجليزية
> 
> ...


معلومات عجيبة جدا وغالبيتها جديدة 
مواضيعك كلها جميلة يا sosana


----------



## sosana (12 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي اووووووي يا اكستريم على ردك الجميل ده
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: معلومات عامة*



> مضغ اللبان أثناء تقطيع البصل يمنع الدموع
> 
> الشيكولاته تقتل الكلاب



حبيبتى أفدتينى بجددددددددددددد
هنزل أجيب علبة تشكلس بسرعةةةةةةةةةة
اما بالنسبة لموضوع الكلاب دة غريب بجد
بس بجد ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع المفيد واللطيف جدا فى نفس الوقت
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sosana (13 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا نونو على ردك العسل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## radwa (13 أغسطس 2008)

*معلومات جميله جدا*
*شكرا لكي*​


----------



## sosana (13 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا ردوة على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا سوسنا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا سوسنا ​
ميررررسى على المعلومات​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## Mary Gergees (6 أغسطس 2009)

*ميررررررسى يا قمر على المعلومات الحلوه
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## Tota Christ (6 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## sosana (6 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي اووووووووووووووووي يا
كليم
كوكو
ماري
توتا
على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## sosana (6 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي اوووووووووووووووي يا M1ged على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## petit chat (27 مارس 2010)

*معلومات غريبة*

*معلومات عامة مفيدة*​*النقود ليست مصنوعة من الورق .. وإنما* *من القطن** 


**مارلين مونرو كان لها في إحدى قدميها ستة أصابع** 


40% **من أرباح ماكدونالدز هي من وجبة هابي ميل** 


**الكرسي الكهربائي اخترعه طبيب أسنان** 


**الكاتشب كان* *يُستخدم في القرن الثامن عشر كدواء** 


**الذين يتحدثون الإنجليزية في* *الصين أكثر من سكان الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية** 


**حجم عينيك الآن هو* *نفس حجمها عند ولادتك ، فالعيون لا تنمو بعكس الأنف والأذن** 


**مضغ* *اللبان أثناء تقطيع البصل يمنع الدموع** 


**الشيكولاته تقتل الكلاب** 


**عدد الدجاج في العالم أكثر من عدد البشر** 


**الفيل هو* *الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع القفز** 
**القطة لها 32 عضلة في كل أذن** 


**من المستحيل قتل نفسك بواسطة حبس النَفَس*​​ 

*منقول للامانة وارجو ان تفيدكم المعلومات الغريبة دى*


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*

*فعلا معلومات جديده وجميله جدا شكرااا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*

معلومات جميلة جدا

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*

ميرسي لتعبك يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## petit chat (29 مارس 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*



النهيسى قال:


> *فعلا معلومات جديده وجميله جدا شكرااا​*


 
الاجمل هو مروركم شكرا على ذوقك


----------



## petit chat (29 مارس 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*



روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي لتعبك يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

شكرا دة انتى الى قمورة القمرات 

الف الف شكر


----------



## Mason (29 مارس 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*

شكرا على المعلومات 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## petit chat (30 مارس 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*



++meso++ قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


 


*الف شكر لمرورك *


----------



## روماني زكريا (30 مارس 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*

ههههههههههههه
فعلا معلومات غريبه وفي نفس الوقت مضحكا 
شكرا ياجميل


----------



## petit chat (30 مارس 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*



روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> فعلا معلومات غريبه وفي نفس الوقت مضحكا
> شكرا ياجميل


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا


----------



## ضحكة طفل (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*

يارب سلام
معلومات جديده وجميله
شكرا جدا ليكي ياقمر
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## zezza (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*

الكلاب بتموت من الشيكولاته ليه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اول مرة اسمع الموضوع ده
شكرا حبيبتى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Mason (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*

*ميرسى أختى على المعلومات*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## petit chat (10 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*



ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> معلومات جديده وجميله
> شكرا جدا ليكي ياقمر
> الرب يباركك
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


 
*شكرا ليكى على مرورك *
*الرب يباركك *
*وحشتينى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة *


----------



## petit chat (10 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*



meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *ميرسى أختى على المعلومات*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


 
_الف شكرعلى المروك الكريم_


----------



## petit chat (10 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معلومات غريبة*



zezza قال:


> الكلاب بتموت من الشيكولاته ليه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> اول مرة اسمع الموضوع ده
> شكرا حبيبتى
> ربنا يباركك


 

_انا كمان استغربت _
_شكرا على مرورك _
_ربنا معاك_
_عيد سعيد_


----------

